

U.S. Forest Service wants to charge $1,500 to take photos on federal wild lands - golemotron
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/govbeat/wp/2014/09/24/u-s-forest-service-wants-to-charge-1500-to-take-photos-on-federal-wild-lands/

======
wmil
It seems like there must be more to the story...

But it's fun to imagine the US Forest Service subpoenaing GPS data from
Instagram / Facebook whenever they need to raise money.

------
byoung2
_Permits would cost up to $1,500, even if someone was taking photos or video
with their phone, and fines for shooting without a permit could be as high as
$1,000_

Wouldn't it be cheaper to just risk the possibility of a $1000 fine for
shooting without a permit than to get a $1500 permit upfront?

~~~
seanflyon
"up to"

The article in unclear, but I am guessing that more professional looking
cameras require the more expensive permit.

~~~
byoung2
So anyone who would require a $1500 permit should just shoot illegally and
risk a $1000 fine, assuming no other legal action besides the fine.

~~~
seanflyon
My mistake. I incorrectly parsed this sentence:

"Permits would cost up to $1,500, even if someone was taking photos or video
with their phone, and fines for shooting without a permit could be as high as
$1,000"

as

Permits would cost up to $1,500. Even if someone was taking photos or video
with their phone, fines for shooting without a permit could be as high as
$1,000

